
Credit Suicide - jeremyriney
http://blog.jeremyriney.com/post/174473442845/credit-suicide
======
jeremyriney
Hey everyone: this is Jeremy, the author of the "credit suicide" blog post.
I'd be glad to discuss this on this thread here, rather than on my blog, as I
like the discussions that happen here. Thanks!

